# New to cats and have a new Ocicat



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi everyone! My husband and I adopted an Ocicat in Oct. Neither of us have had cats before, so Peanut does something every day that we get a kick out of! We got the Oci because we loved the spots and the "dog-like" personality. I'm wondering if some of the stuff she does is Oci or just plain cat, like wagging her tail when she's happy? Also she meows at us when we come in the door, and it's high-pitched, dunno if that's happy or sad? Anyway hi to everyone!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby actually wags his tail when happy - it struck me as odd. And you can tell the difference better happy wagging, and overstimulatef wagging.

Oh - and welcome!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Welcome - I adore ocicats and I'd love to hear all about yours -- please post often! You should definitely upload some more pics into the cat photo gallery.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Im sure your cat is happy when they're wagging their tail at you and meow, especially when you come home. They just want you to hurry and pet them and make sure you don't leave again.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome!


----------

